# Uncrystallizing Honey



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Temp is only half the formula, time is the other. 110° will clear the crystals within a couple days. 200° will do it in far less time!


----------



## drlarrye (Sep 29, 2015)

Can I assume a lower temp for a longer time will change the honey less than a higher temp for a shorter time?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Thorough dissolving to ensure that not even one crystal is left to start reseeding gives the longest time before starting to slush up again. There is more than one component that will be modified by heating. The enzyme slant is one thing and the volatiles (aroma and taste) is another. Some people have a strong ideological attachment to the enzymes. I cant detect a lot of difference in taste after heating in the oven at a temperature mother taught me for yogurt making which is just starting to be on the edge of hot to the inside of the wrist. The honey looks clear after 24 hours but I usually leave it another day.

How much taste change probably has a lot to do with how mild the honey was to start with. I think buckwheat honey would be pretty forgiving!


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

105 for 24 hours does most honeys, some will require higher, canola is around 120 for example. If you keep it below 120, its still raw

in this range there are still some crystals left, but generally it will be fine for several months.


----------

